# Looking for new charcoal grill!



## JohnnyReb (May 1, 2006)

i really like my Char-griller with side fire box, it grills and smokes and has more room than the webers  8-[  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I am in the need to replace my old charcoal grill.
> 
> What would be your choice of charcoal grills and why?
> 
> ...



I recently bought a Weber Performer and absolutely love it.  Is it worth the extra money between that and the One Touch Gold?  That's up to you, I love the convenience of the gas ignition, the charcoal bin, the lid holder and the big shelf!  So for me it was worth every extra penny!!  I have a very good Brinkmann gasser that I have not touched one time since I bought the Performer and we usually cook out several times a week.  I can honestly say there is not one thing I do not like about the Performer!  It's a great grill!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

I have the 1touch gold. Love it! I only use the gasser now for fish or re-heating food.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Larry,    how does the gas ignition work? does it work well? This may be a convinence for the SO, she likes to use the grill too,  but I have had to sweet talker her into going to charcoal,  she would much rather just turn a knob and click the igniter.  So if this gas igniter works well then, I might get what I want a little easier...



You pour the charcoal into the kettle and light the burner that sits directly underneath the charcoal grate.  The burner is fueled by a small propane bottle and it has the electric ignition.  You leave the burner on for about 5 minutes or so until some of the coals are lit, that's all there is too it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 2, 2006)

Most of the Home Depots have the performer on the floor...however you might want to call first! :!: 

I have the 1TG and I love it!!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2cvge7eu]I have the 1TG and I love it!!



does the ash catcher on these things really work and are they that much of an improvement over the 1 touch silver?[/quote:2cvge7eu]
Yes.
Yes.
 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2lwacpr5]I have the 1TG and I love it!!



does the ash catcher on these things really work and are they that much of an improvement over the 1 touch silver?[/quote:2lwacpr5]

Absolutely Brian!  I have an 18 1/2 1TS and then the Performer.  The clean up takes 2 seconds with the Performer.  The 1TS the ashes get all over the place!  Another thing too is with the ash catcher you can go about 3 good cooks without emptying the ashes.  Good for those of use who are lazy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

You will love it.  The Captain is never wrong.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

#-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":stxuoggc]You will love it.  The Captain is never wrong.



except when you don't know what CAB means.     :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:stxuoggc]

I'm sure the Captain really knew what it meant, he's a modest fellow..............


----------



## cleglue (May 2, 2006)

I have a Weber kettle 22 1/2 inch without the ash catcher.  I sure wish I had bought the one with the ash catcher.  I got it for Christmas a year or two ago.  It was I think $54.00 back then at Lowe's.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

HA! This is *HUGE*..


----------



## cleglue (May 2, 2006)

Joker,

What model is that Weber?  I've seen the Rancher before. I think that was the name of of the one that I saw at an Ace Hardware store in Alabama.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Joker,
> 
> What model is that Weber?  I've seen the Rancher before. I think that was the name of of the one that I saw at an Ace Hardware store in Alabama.


Model #39950.  Ace carries them ~ I purchased mine through Russo's Ace Hdwe in Chicago, the old GrillGuys.net.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm REALLY glad to hear that.  i just bought a 1tg at home depot.  i've been getting ready to get a 22 1/2 for quite some time now but couldn't decide on getting 1ts or 1tg.  they had the 1tg for $129 in stock so i said wtf.
> 
> you guys better be right about this ash catcher.



Don't worry, you will be happy you got thr gold instead of the siler. Whats up with the sakrete?


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2006)

$129 is a good price.  You won't regret it.


----------

